# OOH Streaming to large screen TV



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

This has been a conversation for years on the Slingbox forums, people wanting to use the technology to push TV from a Primary location (home) to a family room TV at a secondary location (girl friends house).

I believe that Sling has finally delivered a Sling Receiver, but this definately is not currently a TiVo stream use case.

This would be easier with a PC version of the software, but I think the question is still resonable. Are you expecting to use this as a way to stream to a second home? To a large TV?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Not gonna happen. We "might" see them allow AirPlay or HDMI output, but even that's a unlikely. Slingbox gets away with this stuff by exploiting the analog hole. TiVo is working with the direct digital data and as such is bound by the restrictions imposed by CableLabs. None of this stuff is really covered in the CableCARD spec, so they're kind of making the rules up as they go. In home streaming was done on MSO boxes first, so TiVo had a template to follow. As far as I know there are no MSO boxes that support OOH streaming, so it's not really clear what the rules will be yet but I can almost guarantee they're not going to allow you to stream directly to another TV in a secondary location.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I agree with you Dan, but I see a lot of comments wondering when the PC version is scheduled to come out - so I am kind of reading between the lines. It could be done at release with a Jail broken iPad and an HDMI out cord, but it definatley isn't the best setup for "everyday" use.

But yes, I predict we will not oly see people trying to use it Home to Home, but second TV in the home as an effort to save $250 on a Mini.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Stream isn't a good alternative to the Mini anyway. The quality isn't as good and seeking is slow. I think most people that tried to use the Stream this way would be disappointed.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Reality and expectations are often different... I am trying to judge what devious little ideas the community has in mind.

...and how much complaining they will do when it doesn't meet these expectations.


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

bradleys said:


> Reality and expectations are often different... I am trying to judge what devious little ideas the community has in mind.
> 
> ...and how much complaining they will do when it doesn't meet these expectations.


Personally, I voted that it might be useful because I could see trying to do this while on vacation with access to a TV substantially larger than my iPad, as opposed to attempting to do it everyday to circumvent the need for a Mini or to outright steal service.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I was on vacation with my girls this weekend and they wanted to watch the new Once Upon a Time in the Hotel.

I could definately see a situation where it would be pretty cool to hook the "device" up to the TV and watch something that you have recorded...

But I suppose I am a little less optimistic on the quality. Already when I use streaming in the home it locks up from time to time when I try to skip commercials. Even sling box can be hit and miss....

We will see how well it works.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

bradleys said:


> I was on vacation with my girls this weekend and they wanted to watch the new Once Upon a Time in the Hotel.
> 
> I could definately see a situation where it would be pretty cool to hook the "device" up to the TV and watch something that you have recorded...
> 
> ...


The scary thing is Sling has been working on their adaptive streaming for years. For TiVo this is relatively new so I am a bit worried that it will not be that fault tolerant like Slingbox is. Where Slingbox shines is that it can work on a crappy connection or a great connection and is able to handle data slowing down instantly and can adjust the quality accordingly.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

rainwater said:


> The scary thing is Sling has been working on their adaptive streaming for years. For TiVo this is relatively new so I am a bit worried that it will not be that fault tolerant like Slingbox is. Where Slingbox shines is that it can work on a crappy connection or a great connection and is able to handle data slowing down instantly and can adjust the quality accordingly.


 Exactly, I have very low expectations for the Stream in terms of quality streaming for typical crappy hotel/airport WiFi connections. Add in lack of client support other than iOS I won't have much use for it anyway compared to my Slingbox which works from a web browser. If miraculously Stream does manage to do a good job of adaptive streaming I'd still want to use a web browser as a client, not just an iOS or Android device. But 1st things 1st, let's see how well it does on iOS and a solid internet connection and go from there.


----------



## SDRoamio (Sep 24, 2013)

FrodoB said:


> Personally, I voted that it might be useful because I could see trying to do this while on vacation with access to a TV substantially larger than my iPad, as opposed to attempting to do it everyday to circumvent the need for a Mini or to outright steal service.


Exactly. That is what I would like to use it for - Vacation streaming.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

The uplink bandwidth required without major compression would be well beyond what many; possibly most homes have.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Sling had a product called Sling Catcher, it hooked up to tv. But it did use analog hole


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

PCurry57 said:


> The uplink bandwidth required without major compression would be well beyond what many; possibly most homes have.


The current stream only uses about 2.3Mbs to get 720p video. May not be perfect, but should be watchable on most full size TVs and within the constraints of most broadband plans. Although I still don't think it'll ever happen.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

philhu said:


> Sling had a product called Sling Catcher, it hooked up to tv. But it did use analog hole


They did, and I mentioned that in my OP...

We have seen several posts over the years of people trying to extend their home network to a second location to share content - so I definately think people will try, but it isn't a supported function - even if they release a web based client.

I have seen some forward looking articles discussing cloud based functionality - with the abiltiy to _"share a recorded program with an authorized user who missed the show with a few simple clicks of the remote control."_ so we will see what the future brings.

Ultimately, I predict serveral threads over the coming months asking how to extend service to another location using the Stream technology. It will become a popular topic...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

With a VPN and a Mini you could probably pull this off right now. Although you'd need some serious upstream bandwidth for it to work. But would probably be doable if your are in an area with FIOS.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> With a VPN and a Mini you could probably pull this off right now. Although you'd need some serious upstream bandwidth for it to work. But would probably be doable if your are in an area with FIOS.


Interesting... I haven't heard of anyone trying it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

As long as the VPN can pass Bonjure traffic and you can keep both ends on the same subnet the TiVo wouldn't even know it was going over the internet. Although Mini's stream at full bandwidth of the original recording which could be up to 19.2Mbps so, as I said, you'd need some serious bandwidth.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

bradleys said:


> Interesting... I haven't heard of anyone trying it.


Oh, it works....


----------

